

Ask HN: Does the newest Financial Regulation bill hurt startups? - WildUtah

Independent programmers and consultants dodged a bullet last week when the "Tax Extenders" bill fell to a filibuster by only two votes.  It contained a 15% tax increase on S corporations that many consultants use.<p>But now we have a new version of the Financial Regulation bill out of the conference committee.  This week with the death of Senator Byrd (D-VA) and doubts from Senators Collins (R-ME), Snowe (R-ME), and Brown (R-MA!) this bill may go down to a similarly narrow filibuster with 41 or 42 senators against it.<p>The previous versions of the Financial Regulation bill included six month waiting periods to raise angel funds, multiplied disclosure requirements, authorization for duplicate and burdensome state re-regulation on top of federal regulations, increased minimum income limits for angels and venture capital investors, and other stabs at startups.<p>News outlets are still deciphering the new bill so I haven't seen much about the new version.  Does it still try to stymie startups?
======
hga
It would be foolish to assume otherwise.

